

BuildCat – a Physical build avatar - andrewnez
https://github.com/achingbrain/build-cat

======
olizilla
[http://photos3.meetupstatic.com/photos/event/c/8/2/highres_3...](http://photos3.meetupstatic.com/photos/event/c/8/2/highres_305223202.jpeg)

